

Canadian province secretly passes law allowing arrest of those who won't show ID - mcantelon
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/torontog20summit/article/828372--man-arrested-and-left-in-wire-cage-under-new-g20-law

======
jonnycowboy
That's a pretty broad title... What the law actually changes is that if you're
within 5 meters of the 'fence' surrounding the G20 zone, police have the right
to ask you for ID and what you're doing there. If you don't show ID or answer
their questions you are subject to arrest (but, as with this guy, probably no
prosecution).

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Totally agree.

You have this guy (probably with his green bandanna over his face) while
"exploring the G20 perimeter with his friend". Being passive aggressive landed
him in jail but will probably have his court date dropped before July 28.

Then again this appears to only be his side of the story. You want to bet that
he was being a little more than passive aggressive ;)

I don't really mind people who protest but I hate the fact that these yahoo
fly into toronto just to stir shit up. Are they even hear for a cause for just
to cause trouble?

EDIT: added disclaimer: I tend to assume the worst in people ;)

~~~
mquander
This comment is unbelievably bad. What are you talking about, "probably with
his green bandanna over his face?" Refusing to show ID is being "passive-
aggressive?" I'd call it common sense (if you don't know that you're legally
obligated to.)

Either you have a lot of evidence that you're not telling us about, or you're
casting aspersions onto this guy that are totally indefensible.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Sorry, I deleted my comment, saying; "really? I'm not allowed to make
assumptions."

Your suggestion has been noted.

Updated original post; added disclaimer.

~~~
mquander
Sure, if you want to actually explain your assumptions.

When I hear that a guy was walking around, I don't usually start off by
assuming that he had his face covered and he was acting suspiciously. And I
sure don't consider "the police arrested him" to be credible evidence about
it, either.

EDIT to respond to your reply: I guess we just won't see eye-to-eye on this.
I've worn a bandanna as an accessory before, and I don't see anything wrong
with walking around near a security fence, or even "checking it out." I
completely disagree that those things on their own are suspicious enough to
warrant arrest.

~~~
anamax
I've worn a ski-mask into a bank....

------
redstripe
[http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_stat...](http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90p55_e.htm)
\- no idea if this is current or complete

"A guard or peace officer, may require any person entering or attempting to
enter any public work or any approach thereto to furnish his or her name and
address, to identify himself or herself and to state the purpose for which he
or she desires to enter the public work, in writing or otherwise;"

I don't know what qualifies as "attempting to enter". Sounds arguable enough
to be abused for this purpose though. Also I don't think a large part of the
downtown core qualifies as a public work all of the sudden.

~~~
what
I'm pretty sure it is current, and it's not new. I'm not sure why the
submission title says anything about passing a new secret law.

------
strebler
Any details on this new law? Is it federal, provincial, temporary?

A better story is the guy they stopped with a crossbow at the G20:
[http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100624/national/g20_car_w...](http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/100624/national/g20_car_weapons)

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Here is a very detailed article on the law: [http://openfile.ca/toronto-
file/g20-police-given-extra-power...](http://openfile.ca/toronto-
file/g20-police-given-extra-powers)

Public Works Protection Act:
[http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_stat...](http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90p55_e.htm)

Amendment:
[http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/source/regs/english/2010/el...](http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/source/regs/english/2010/elaws_src_regs_r10233_e.htm)

Map of fence: <http://www.g8-g20isu.ca/g20/resources/10-06-11-map.pdf>

------
stefanobernardi
In most European countries you need to have your ID with you at all times and
show it to the police upon request. I'm trying, but can't understand how it
could be any different..

------
base
in europe is the same. you always need to have the id with you.

~~~
semanticist
Not everywhere - Europe is not homogeneous.

There's no state-mandated ID in the UK, for example, so the police can't
demand it here. In most circumstances you're not required to even disclose
your name and address to a random plod.

~~~
zandorg
My rule of thumb is that any government proposing to introduce ID cards in the
UK is about to lose the next election. It's happened twice (Conservatives in
1997, Labour in 2010).

~~~
RK
But those cameras are OK?

------
fleitz
Ihre Papiere, bitte!

